
Judy Chu: How to talk about China's role in pandemic in racially sensitive way - severine
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/how-talk-abut-china-s-role-pandemic-racially-sensitive-way-n1235676
======
ngcc_hk
It shutdown Wu han in china but let WuHanians fought to the world. Index cases
in quite a lot of cities like those in northern Italy are done because of
this. And those better like Taiwan (and initially Hong Kong) is due to no
chinese visit for some political reasons.

It is Wu han virus. Not because of any anti-china or cons. theory. Just fact.

